# Difficult days



## leafminer (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm going through one of those periods when everything seems to go wrong or break. The clothes dryer broke just as the rainy season started. Other things broke, the roof started leaking. The greenhouse needs re-covering too!
And now, my poor dog is ill. He's an old fella for his breed. Had a major fit last night, he's recovered today and I'm giving him mild doses of steroids, but I don't think he will be around for much longer. 
Weird that everything seems to happen at once.


----------



## Locked (Jul 3, 2011)

I hope things start looking up for you soon leaf....I know that feeling though....not fun. Hang in there.


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 3, 2011)

When it rains, it pours.

Keep your head up.

it can get good as fast as it gets bad.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 3, 2011)

I am sorry about your dog. I hope he can get better.
Sorry about the rest of it too. Good luck leafminer.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jul 3, 2011)

These things happen but I'm sorry to hear they're happening to you, leaf.  Maybe they'll move on to Hick's house :rofl:  Not the dog ills, but the rest, maybe


----------



## Roddy (Jul 3, 2011)

Sorry to hear this, my friend, I really hope things start to look up soon! Just remember that that which doesn't kill us only makes us want to kill....er stronger, makes us stronger. Yeah, that's it!!!  Sad when a loved one is ill, you're in my thoughts and prayers!

Life is tough all over, it seems....they held the silent auction on our business, ended Thursday, we'll know if we were bought out soon. If sold, I won't know what to do, this was my life for 31 years.....


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 3, 2011)

Geez Roddy, that is terrible. Your right it is a hard time right now for lots of people.

Hang in peeps.


----------



## leafminer (Jul 4, 2011)

There's lots of people having a tougher time than I. If it weren't for bad times we wouldn't be able to recognise the good.


----------



## Roddy (Jul 5, 2011)

And that's what keeps us going....hoping for and waiting for the good!!!


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Jul 5, 2011)

Hope ya dog recovers well leaf.
T4


----------



## Hick (Jul 5, 2011)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> These things happen but I'm sorry to hear they're happening to you, leaf.  Maybe they'll move on to Hick's house :rofl:  Not the dog ills, but the rest, maybe



well thanks art!!  .. and I wish a plague of fleas on your camel!.. :rofl:

Sorry 'bout your dang luck leaf..   I'm sure it will turn around soon


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jul 5, 2011)

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## evilmidnytefairy (Jul 5, 2011)

Sorry to hear about all your bad luck Leaf.  I thought I would add something to think about for your dog.  I learned a very simple and very inexpensive recipe from a vet a long time ago that I have used many many times with great results...Ive used it on everything from sick or injured dogs, cats having seizures, baby squirrels that got chopped out of a tree.  All you do is mix a can of Pet evaporated milk with an equal part of water and add a bit of light Karo syrup to it.  It sounds too simple to help much but Ive seen it do some amazing things.  It wont help with old age, but it very well could make him feel a little better in his old age.  I know how I am with my dogs and would do just about anything to make them feel better, and this recipe is something Ive used many many times.


----------



## rasta (Jul 6, 2011)

its always darkest before the dawn,,,,,,,be strong brother


----------



## Roddy (Jul 6, 2011)

:confused2: When the hell's dawn coming??


----------



## leafminer (Jul 6, 2011)

I had the vet come today, which was pretty stressful not knowing if the vet would leave in one piece or not . . . gave the dog the 6 tablets supposed to trank him out. No effect at all! Finally I manage to get the muzzle on him despite some growling and the vet gave him a shot very fast, I got a bash in the head but otherwise OK.
The vet managed to get the blood samples and thinks it might be heartworms. I hadn't thought these were a big problem locally, but apparently yes, the situation has changed and quite a few cases recently, it seems. Still, at least we're getting there.


----------



## Roddy (Jul 6, 2011)

Good deal, LM....continued thoughts and prayers!


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jul 6, 2011)

Fingers crossed, LM!  What kind of dog?  Let's see a pic or 2!


----------



## Doja (Jul 7, 2011)

i hope everything goes well with you leaf... hang in there


----------



## leafminer (Jul 7, 2011)

If I sent you a pic everyone in this area would know who I am! Otherwise I would. The army just did a big house to house search of an area quite close. Looking for bad guys obviously but I don't think a GH full of plants would go unnoticed...


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jul 7, 2011)

Aaaa :hubba: Security first, of course :doh:


----------



## leafminer (Jul 8, 2011)

Good news. Got the results from the tests, and not heartworm, but a respiratory infection.


----------



## crozar (Jul 10, 2011)

yo leafminer focus on ur tribulations , find ur door  , take it and get in the slope of graduation  ,  u will have to sacrifice some material stuff , either its from ur soul or ur surroundings.

The shadow of the axe hangs over every joy.


----------



## leafminer (Jul 10, 2011)

That's true.
The poor old dog had another attack. Seemed to me the vet hadn't found the right diagnosis. I entered the symptoms and found dogs on Youtube that had the exact same symptoms and it's heart failure. Fluid builds up in the lungs. So I went out this morning and bought a diuretic for him, same as they use for humans, and calculated the dose; he was much better inside an hour. I guess he won't last long though.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 10, 2011)

Sorry to hear your ol'dog is having troubles. In one hrs time how much urine did he produce? With diuretic you have to watch animals close or they will dehydrate very fast.


----------



## leafminer (Jul 11, 2011)

Hard to say! After about one hour he went out and peed what looked like about a gallon. He's more stable now but I need to call the vet and see what else to give him. My mother died of this same thing and I recall she was taking the same diuretic, plus an ACE inhibitor (Enalapril) and a calcium channel blocker, Amlodipine. (Please forgive all the pharma detail, I have always had an interest in medicines and paramedic stuff.)
Quite an amusing concept of following him around with a bucket to measure the volume!


----------



## Hick (Jul 11, 2011)

best of luck with the pooch leaf.  I'm sorry for you both. Dogs have a special place in my heart. They are truely the best friend a man can have. 
Make him comfortable, and rejoice in the fact that you did so in his last days. 
I found a poem about old dogs a few years back that I really like. It really tugs at the heart strings, but I think it might relate a dogs perspective pretty well.

A poem by Dana Duke:

Just an old broken down dog
is what I've come to be.
My senses are all growing dim,
My eyes can barely see.

But master, you're still in your prime,
while I am fading fast,
Please take me with you one more time
Before I breathe mt last.

You used to take me with you
To the woods when I was young,
To do your bidding faithfully
In my youth when I was strong.

My best's no longer good enough,
I'm useless and confused:
For surely you must care for me
as much as I for you.

I'll be waiting by the back door,
Take me with you when you go.
It's all I've ever wanted
and the only thing I know.

I'll struggle up and wag my tail,
Eager your will to do;
And gladly endure a painful walk
Just to be with with you.

Take me with you when you go.
One more time I long to be
with my master and my friend.
Take me with you once again.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 11, 2011)

Now ya went and made me Cry Hick,,ya bastage.:cry:


----------



## leafminer (Jul 13, 2011)

Surely I will. I think he's well enough to go for a walk now.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 13, 2011)

Thats great news leaf.


----------



## Roddy (Jul 15, 2011)

Glad to hear there's hope, LM, hang in there!

For me, difficult days just became worse....anyone hiring an old mower dude?


----------



## leafminer (Jul 15, 2011)

Yes, he's doing OK now. I've got him on 60mg Lasix twice daily, and 10mg Enalapril, daily. Seem to have got rid of the fluid in his lungs. I know this will slowly get worse, of course. Still, it's nice to have him around for a bit longer! Especially since I still have to go to the other side and buy a weapon. Hopefully I will be able to do that in the next couple of months.


----------

